# Landrover mechanic?



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Wifeys old Landrover Discovery is making weird beeping noises, anyone know of a handy mechanic that works on older cars (2003).

Had a bunch of very average experiences with the dealerships so not keen to go down that path again.

We live in Emirates hills so somewhere handy would be fandoobulous.

Cheers.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

AAA, Robbies or Icon, don't go near Off Road Zone

ROBBIES MOTOSPORT - Dubai, United Arab Emirates

www.aaadubai.com

icon auto - 4x4 specialist - dubai UAE


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow that was quick, cheers mate.


----------



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

Heard good things about Robbies, had a v bad experience at Icon so would never go back. I agree to stay away from main dealers, having worked for one! I always take my FJ to Mebar. Speak to Rashad, one of the friendliest and most knowlegable blokes about. Google search Mebar, as i only have his mobile number!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers ears.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*mechanic*

I live in discovery gardens. I can take a look at it!!!


----------

